# Powdered Laundry Detergent in checked luggage



## jehb2 (May 17, 2014)

Would you travel with powdered laundry detergent in your checked luggage?  I use to do it all the time but stopped either after 9/11 or I think it was after that shoe bomber guy.  I didn't want my bags to get scrutinized.  

We bring fewer cloths and wash a lot.  I'm tired of paying a dollar for each little box of detergent.  Buying a new box at Target has become a bit of a waste when we fly to 3-4 timeshares in 1 trip.  The Purex laundry sheets were awesome but they don't make them anymore.  And the laundry pods don't dissolve very well plus the stain.

I would love to go back to just taking my own laundry detergent in a zip lock bag.  Has anyone done this lately.  Do you think it's a good idea or would I just be causing problems for myself.  Thanks


----------



## mdurette (May 17, 2014)

You can still buy the purex sheets - check Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9m09tgcvy4_b

I scored and found a bunch at a local discounter last year and bought a bunch.   I love these things when we travel!


----------



## Dori (May 17, 2014)

I use them all the time when we are on the road. I first saw them when we were in South Korea visiting our son and I bought some there. They work very well.

Dori


----------



## UWSurfer (May 17, 2014)

I've traveled with powdered laundry soap in checked baggage on most of our trips without incident.  I usually double bag it and write on the outside with a permanent marker "laundry soap".   It smells like laundry soap, looks like laundry soap and hasn't been an issue.

My wife is very allergic to different brands and its simpler to just bring some of the brand (Kirkland believe it or not) she's not allergic to than the entire 5 gallon tub.


----------



## LisaRex (May 17, 2014)

I take laundry detergent in my checked bag all the time and have never had an issue.

When I take spices, on the other hand, I've had TSA hand check my bag.  Like the poster mentioned above, you should label things very clearly. It's probably not the brightest thing in the world to do, traveling with spices in little plastic baggies, but I can't live without my oregano.


----------



## Pat H (May 17, 2014)

I also take laundry detergent. Never had a problem.


----------



## wackymother (May 17, 2014)

Take laundry tablets! You can get them everywhere now. They're very light and you can take a whole bag of them, so they are clearly labeled.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 17, 2014)

Oh no! i didn't know they were discontinued! I'm ofv to Amazon to stovk up. I love the Purex sheets.


----------



## SMHarman (May 17, 2014)

UWSurfer said:


> I've traveled with powdered laundry soap in checked baggage on most of our trips without incident.  I usually double bag it and write on the outside with a permanent marker "laundry soap".   It smells like laundry soap, looks like laundry soap and hasn't been an issue.



This is what we do also. 

I've wondered about weighing exactly 1000g and then using duct tape for extra containment 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## stmartinfan (May 17, 2014)

I've taken ziplock bags of powdered Tide on several trips including to India and Japan with no issues.  It definitely smells like laundry detergent, even through the bag.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2014)

I take a Tupperware with about 1 cup of laundry soap.  I also take dryer sheets in a ziploc.  When we go to most timeshares, they have soap, and I use it.  

We bought this clever little travel spice set and use it.  We take a cooler and stack our spices in the cooler in these little containers. We also bought salt and pepper shakers from Tupperware that seal for camping and travel.  I don't camp.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 17, 2014)

Only had my bags checked by TSA once.  There were two sealed 1.75 litre bottles of hard liquor wrapped in towels next to each other.  In hindsight, it probably didn't look very good going through the machine.  Powdered laundry soap has never been an issue.


----------



## Talent312 (May 17, 2014)

We've checked single-serve liquid Tide packets and now take Tide pods in a plastic container.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfwilshire (May 18, 2014)

When we drive to timeshare stays, I carry a bottle of liquid laundry detergent and save the single use packets most resorts provide for trips by air. I also, though, have taken baggies of both laundry and dishwasher detergent in checked and carry-on luggage with never a question.

The one thing that did get me flagged for additional screen of my carry-on was shoving socks down in a travel mug. The TSA agent said it was a bad idea because it was obvious there was something in there but they couldn't tell what. I've never used that space saving method since.

The other thing that got me "pulled over" was a short butter knife that I stuck down in my laptop bag after lunch one day and forgot about. I flew two or three different places with it in there before someone noticed it and ask to see it. The agent said I should have pulled it out for them to see. 

Sheila


----------



## MuranoJo (May 19, 2014)

Friends who were island-hopping with us in HI got stopped going through security because they had our powdered laundry soap in a baggie in their carry-on. We had a few laughs about that one.

But I've taken it in checked luggage with no problems.


----------

